# ISO - What does it mean?



## advoca (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been trying to pluck up enough courage to ask this question for months!

Several times I have seen threads that use the letters ISO in the title. What does ISO stand for?


----------



## callie (Apr 26, 2006)

advoca, it means "in search of"...when someone is looking for a particular recipe.  Don't ever hesitate to ask a question!  Someone will always step up and answer - with a smile


----------



## Aurora (Apr 26, 2006)

Along those same lines, TNT means "Tried and True", or "Proven".  Sometimes these abbreviations for slang phrases is not always obvious to those whose first language is not English.


----------



## advoca (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you, Thank you. Thank you.

I am grateful.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Advoca - The only "dumb" question is the one you don't ask... I usually do a google search when I see something I don't recognize, but will ask the informed group when I can't find it.

Casper


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

I am a member of 6 or so forums and all the time see abbreviations used for husbands/wifes etc but am never sure what they all mean.

I think:
OH = Other Half 
SO = Significant Other

And there are more but I can't remember.  Help????


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

Angie, you are correct about those acronyms.  Around here, I refer to my mate as HH (handy husband) because he is very clever with fixing and building things.  Most people refer to their spouses as DH (dear husband) or dear wife (dw).  One of our members, Constance, has been using HB for her spouse, and I have been meaning to ask her what that means.


----------



## goodgiver (Apr 29, 2006)

Angie what other 5 forums do you visit?


----------



## Angie (Apr 29, 2006)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Angie what other 5 forums do you visit?


I'm on two dog forums, two Down Syndrome forums and one Obesity forum...although this one and the dog forums are the only ones I visit regularly.


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a good starting point:
http://silmaril.ie/cgi-bin/uncgi/acronyms

Casper


----------



## ps8 (May 1, 2006)

Disclaimer:  off topic  


			
				Angie said:
			
		

> I'm on two dog forums, two Down Syndrome forums and one Obesity forum...although this one and the dog forums are the only ones I visit regularly.


 
Would I be considered too nosey if I asked what Down Syndrome forums?  And if you have a child, sibling or friend with DS?  My 16 yr old son has DS, so, I'm just curious.


----------



## Angie (May 1, 2006)

ps8 said:
			
		

> Disclaimer:  off topic
> 
> 
> Would I be considered too nosey if I asked what Down Syndrome forums?  And if you have a child, sibling or friend with DS?  My 16 yr old son has DS, so, I'm just curious.



Not at all!  I have a 10 week old niece with T21 and I can't get enough of her.  I was visiting at t21 forum but my sister and I kinda just jumped to downsyn.com and we love it there.  I'll have to pm you a picture or 20....I also have a 42 yr old cousin with DS!


----------

